#  Krankenpflege >   Pflege für demenzkranke Mutter >

## ulewi

Hallo Forum, 
meine Mutter ist 67 Jahre und leidet an Demenz im Anfangsstadium. Da ich als Freiberufler wieder viel unterwegs bin, wird es langsam nötig, dass sich eine andere Person um die Einkäufe, Begleitung zum Arzt, Hilfe im Haushalt kümmert. Natürlich kann ich nicht privat jemanden engagieren und ihn aus eigener Tasche bezahlen. deshalb meine Frage: Was muss getan werden, um eventuell eine Pflegestufe zu beantragen, um damit eine häusliche Betreuung zu erwirken. 
Viele Gruesse
ulewi

----------


## wheelchairpower

Den Antrag bekommst du bei der Pflegekasse. Ausfüllen und abgeben, danach wird jemand vom MDK (Medizinischer Dienst der Krankenkassen) bei deiner Mutter vorbeikommen und ein Gutachten erstellen, aus dem dann hervorgeht, in welche PS sie kommt und ob überhaupt. Seit 07/2008 gibts aber auch die PS 0 für demente, geistig behinderte oder psychisch kranke Patienten, weshalb ich denke, dass sie mind. die PS 0 bekommt.

----------


## Sylvia

:zd_bye_3_cut:  Hallo ,also die Ps 0 ist in deinem Fall unrealistisch.Du musst in die 1,damit das Geld auch für die zu benötigte Pflege reicht.Die Hauskrankenpfl. will sowieso mehr machen als deine Mutti benötigt.Also beschränke dich auf das was wirklich gebraucht wird.Meine Mutti konnte im Monat 184  dazu zahlen für tägl Waschen oder Duschen.Schon alleine die Grundpflege ist Zeitaufwendig und teuer.Denke bitte daran ,das es deiner Mutti zur Zeit gut geht,ich hoffe es bleibt lange so,aber wenn die Demenz fortschreitet,braucht sie mehr Unterstützung.Ein Demenz Kranker braucht einen geregelten Tagesablauf und es sollte nichts dazwischen kommen.Dann bekommen sie schon Probleme.Es fängt damit an wieviele Teller oder Tassen stehen auf dem Tisch ,was mache ich im Bett u.s.w.
Lg. Sylvi

----------


## ulewi

Hallo Ihr lieben Forenteilnehmer, 
alle erstmal noch ein gutes 2009. 
Hat sich alles wieder verändert. Als ich kurz im Weihnachtsurlaub war, hatte meine Mutter einen Sturz, brach sich die Schulter, Krankenhaus hat Pflegestufe beantragt, die wurde heute abgelehnt, ohne dass irgendjemand sie sich angesehen hat. Widerspruch ist klar, aber wie soll ich den begründen, hat jemand Erfahrung? Sie ist nicht mehr in der Lage, sich selbst zu 100% (was man erwartet: waschen, Wohnung reinigen etc.) zu versorgen. 
MfG
ulewi

----------


## katzograph

Hallo ulewi, 
einfach einen Widerspruch schreiben, darin behaupten, dass die Dame sich nicht mehr selbst waschen, anziehen und verpflegen kann ( was ja wohl auch so stimmt?).  Die Pflegeversicherung (med.Dienst) muß dann vom Amts wegen erneut die Pflegebedürftigkeit prüfen. Das kann natürlich aufgrund der Aktenlage erfolgen. Aber bei einem Widerspruch kommt dann doch meist jemand vorbei, um die Person selbst in Augenschein zu nehmen. Die müssen sich vorher anmelden. Es sollte dann eine sachverständige Person anwesend sein, die aufpasst, dass die Prüfung nach den Vorschriften erfolgt. Die Prüfer(innen) sind auf Ablehnung getrimmt und werden auf fiese Methoden geschult. Bei alten Menschen, die angeben sich nicht mehr selbst anziehen zu können, bitten sie, sich einen Fuß ansehen zu dürfen, entfernen einen Strumpf, fummeln am Fuß herum und sagen dann das alles in Ordnung ist und man den Strunpf wieder anziehen kann. Schafft die pflegebedürftige Person es, den Strumpf wenigstens halb über den Fuß zu ziehen, ist man schon reingefallen. Pflegestufe abgelehnt. Deshalb die sachverständige Person unbedingt dabei haben !
Glaub nicht, dass dieses Beispiel übertrieben ist, das ist noch halbwegs zivil, es gibt noch ganz andere Versuche, die alten Leute reinzulegen und das von einer halbstaatlichen Stelle - man glaubt es kaum.
Es ist auch mit Pflegestufe schwer genug, sich um solche Menschen zu kümmern, lasse daher nichts unversucht und lass Dich nicht ins Bockshorn jagen. 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Glück und Geduld mit Deiner Mutter. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## DiademaPflege

Für die häusliche Pflege kann ich dir die Diadema Pflege aus Osnabrück empfehlen. Wir waren immer bestens zufrieden.  Diadema - 24 Stunden Pflege Betreuung und häusliche Pflege

----------


## Italiano77

Hey ulewi,
Ich hab selber eine Weiterbildung zum Demenzbetreuer beim DRK gemacht und schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht ,dass eine Pflegestufe oder Betreuungsleistungen abgewiesen worden. NIEMALS locker lassen und wie katzograph schon richtig gesagt hat, immer eine Person dabei haben die die Beurteilung des Prüfers fachgerecht bewerten kann. Ich persönlich habe da sehr gute Erfahrungen z.B. auch mit ehrenamtlichen Sozialarbeitern gemacht. Leider sind solche nicht überall vorzufinden. 
Neben der "Pflege" würde ich empfehlen v.a. die Betreuungsleistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen ,die es ermöglichen ,dass ein fachlich kompetenter Demenzbegleiter deiner Mutter im Alltag unter die Arme greift und auf einer eher freundschaftlichen Basis auch helfen kann die wichtigsten Fähigkeiten deiner Mutter gezielt zu fördern.  
Meine Oma selbst ist an den Folgen einer Demenzerkrankung verstorben. Und eine solche Begleitung hätte ihr v.a. in früheren Erkrankungszeiten sehr gut getan. 
Sehr wichtig ist aber auch ,dass du selbst und alle Menschen die oft in Kontakt zu deiner Mutter stehen wichtige Grundregeln im Umgang mit demenzerkrankten lernen und anwenden. Wenn du Tipps, Rat oder Infos brauchst ,kannst du mich auch gerne privat kontaktieren. Ich habe Massen an Infomaterial ,die dir vielleicht auch in der Zukunft helfen könnten  :Smiley: .  Außerdem stehe ich dauerhaft Kontakt mit einer Sozialarbeiterin ,die aktuell in Richtung Betreuung älterer Menschen studiert und bei speziellen Fragen eigentlich immer eine Lösung weiss. 
Lg Daniele

----------


## aschwarz40

Hi, ich kann dir polnische Pflegekräfte empfehlen. Besonders in der Demenzbetreuung habe ich 
festgestellt sind hier die Pflegekräfte total geschult. Meine Oma wird lange Zeit von einer ganz lieben Frau aus Polen gepflegt. Sie wohnt bei ihr im Haus und gehört schon irgendwie zur Familie.

----------


## jobwa

Mal auf`s Datum geguckt?......Frage war von 2008!

----------

